# Moving Into A Sob



## W5CI

I just got a 2004 Cedar Creek 30-RLBS Fiver. yes its older than my Outback but much larger and Lots more room and storage. I wll be selling my 2011 268RLS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nothing wrong with changing brands...I hear some really cool kids have done so.


----------

